# What kind of Alaskan type mill did I get?????



## jockeydeuce (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey guys!

I'm usually around the chainsaw forum, but have been wanting an Alaskan mill for awhile. I just scored a deal on this from a buddy of mine. I have the use of it for as long as I want if I get it running. 2100 Husky and all.

Who made this one with the rollers for guides??? Are they decent??? (I'm a complete newbie to the milling thing, so i'll be back with a million dumb questions now!! )


----------



## dave k (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like you have a Stihl LSG 950, a friend has one with two 076 heads on a 50" bar. Stihl then started selling Logosol's as a replacement around 1990


----------



## jockeydeuce (Sep 18, 2009)

dave k said:


> Looks like you have a Stihl LSG 950, a friend has one with two 076 heads on a 50" bar. Stihl then started selling Logosol's as a replacement around 1990



Really?? You think it was built by Stihl??..........I tried googling LSG 950, but didn't come up with much.


----------



## BobL (Sep 18, 2009)

The LSG950 design has a couple of issue.

One is the rollers are a fixed length so they define the length of the bar you can use. To change the bar the rollers have to be changed

The other is the rollers are only on the front so when exiting the cut the blade can dive. 

A good thing about it is it has wheel/rollers on both sides of the bar that connect with the log on the inboard side of the mill. This helps reduce bogging down of the saw/mill on the side of the log


----------



## glennschumann (Sep 19, 2009)

I know that Sperber also made mills with rollers... but they do not make these any more. The disadvantage to the rollers on top is that they tend to roll over the sawdust, rather than scraping it out of the way. This can affect the thickness of the board you are cutting, but I've heard they are good mills anyway. George Nakashima used them for his slab cutting.


----------



## BobL (Sep 19, 2009)

HEre is a pic of a sperber mill - it looks quite a bit different to JDs mill.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Sep 19, 2009)

Interesting stuff. Of course having never milled before, I hadn't thought of sawdust and rollers being an issue. I'm handy and own a lathe, welders, Yadayada... so I may just use part of this thing and try to improve on it. The more I look at it, there has to be a more trick way to adjust the cut thickness and I really will seldom need the 36" bar that's in the thing for the wood I'll be milling.......I might just use the tip guard and start over.:biggrinbounce2: 

I didn't tell you guys in my original post.......My buddy that I got it from found it in a garbage bin (with the 2100 Husky!!!).....(he maintains a rural garbage transfer station). I haven't even tried to fire the Husky yet, but if it doesn't pan out, I'll probably use one of my 288xp's.


----------

